# General > General >  dirty looks

## im behind you

for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back then they start giving dirty looks to the wife so i seen this person out of there car the other day and thought right im going to say some thing here to which i did i got no responce whats so ever apart from a grunt i mean you give this person every opption to come cleen and seen whats on there mind to see if we can sort it out and all you get is a grunt and best of all there  back in there car giving dirty looks again is it a case that look at me behind the wall showing off or should i report it to the police to which i think would be quite petty thing to do i would like to punch this person on the nose but then i would end being repoted to the police but at least it would make me feel better what would all you guys do in this predicoment by the im not addvertising violence its not nice nor smart

----------


## starry

If you have asked the person and they won't give you a reason then I don't see what you can do but ignore it.

Is there just a chance it could be nothing, just a person in a world of their own who maybe happens to have not such a smiley face ?

Either way I would ignore it, life is too short to be stressed over something like this.

----------


## bettedaviseyes

just ignore it small minded folk with nothing better to do!!! ::

----------


## Kodiak

What you would call "A Storm in a Tea Cup"  Report to the Police that someone is giving you a Dirty Look, LOL, I should think NOT.

Just walk on by and forget all about it, if you ingnore them long enough they will get the message.

----------


## scorrie

I'll take two dozen please!!

Woops, sorry, I thought the thread title was "Dirty Books"  :Wink:

----------


## trix

funniest thried iv read in a long time  ::

----------


## DeHaviLand

Maybe the other guy is just bemused at how you can get through life without punctuation? :Grin:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back then they start giving dirty looks to the wife so i seen this person out of there car the other day and thought right im going to say some thing here to which i did i got no responce whats so ever apart from a grunt i mean you give this person every opption to come cleen and seen whats on there mind to see if we can sort it out and all you get is a grunt and best of all there back in there car giving dirty looks again is it a case that look at me behind the wall showing off or should i report it to the police to which i think would be quite petty thing to do i would like to punch this person on the nose but then i would end being repoted to the police but at least it would make me feel better what would all you guys do in this predicoment by the im not addvertising violence its not nice nor smart


Eh what on earth is this..............not the place for it on the org me thinks IMHO.   :Smile:

----------


## trix

> Eh what on earth is this..............not the place for it on the org me thinks IMHO.


i da ken, i think its brilliant....

gave me a guid laugh anyway  ::  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back then they start giving dirty looks to the wife so i seen this person out of there car the other day and thought right im going to say some thing here to which i did i got no responce whats so ever apart from a grunt i mean you give this person every opption to come cleen and seen whats on there mind to see if we can sort it out and all you get is a grunt and best of all there  back in there car giving dirty looks again is it a case that look at me behind the wall showing off or should i report it to the police to which i think would be quite petty thing to do i would like to punch this person on the nose but then i would end being repoted to the police but at least it would make me feel better what would all you guys do in this predicoment by the im not addvertising violence its not nice nor smart


Something doesn't add up, you say you have a wife, yet this post is constructed no better than your average ten year old is capable of, i'm no brain of Britain or master of good grammar....but geez oh!

----------


## Gizmo

> Maybe the other guy is just bemused at how you can get through life without punctuation?


I just have this picture in my mind of Little Britains Vicky Pollard rattling off that post in her usual million words a minute manner.. ::

----------


## catran

Goodness gracious me, what did you say to the whoever whom was giving you dirty looks, that you only got a grunt in response?????

----------


## Dog-eared

Get a new keyboard -

One with a "."  and a  ","  that works.

What happened to the old keyboard - did you spill your Gerber Creamed Rice over it ??   ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> i da ken, i think its brilliant....
> 
> gave me a guid laugh anyway


Grieff its like playground squable time they dirty look me, I asked them ,they ignore me, I dirty look them, they dirty look me......................   ::

----------


## celtic lass

my advice would be to ignore it ,it aint worth the bother but i would start keeping a diary of times and dates when things do happen just incase anything gets out of hand and this bit is for the so called orgers that think they OWN caithness.org this person was only asking for some advice there is no need to make a fool out of this thread god some people really get on my nerves by the way well done for not punching that person on the nose

----------


## DeHaviLand

> my advice would be to ignore it ,it aint worth the bother but i would start keeping a diary of times and dates when things do happen just incase anything gets out of hand and this bit is for the so called orgers that think they OWN caithness.org this person was only asking for some advice there is no need to make a fool out of this thread god some people really get on my nerves by the way well done for not punching that person on the nose


Ah, you two are related then? ::

----------


## unicorn

Well said Celtic lass, I saw it as someone needing a bit of a vent and maybe a bit of advice yet others just saw it as a chance to belittle someone who is obviously finding it a rather stressful situation. 
Well done for the caring attitude people.

----------


## gleeber

It might be an idea to consider the whole affair from a fresh perspective.. Could it be that the person was not giving you dirty looks and it was your own paranoia that made you think it was? That being the case perhaps the person you thought was giving you the dirty looks was actually thinking it was you who was giving them the dirty looks and especially after you spoke to them Maybe they were freaked and didnt know how to handle the situation. Just a thought. 
Its not unknown for these kinds of experiences to happen to most people. I wonder if theres anyone reading this hasnt thought at some time or another that someone was giving them dirty looks. Its obviously caused you a bit of concern and the reaction of the org has not been to your advantage but best of luck with your dilemma.

----------


## Dadie

Just smile and wave next time you see them.

That will confuse them :: 

You may even get a smile back!

----------


## celtic lass

thanks unicorn it just gets my back up when people try to belittle others BULLIES spring to mind they wonder then why a lot of people dont turn up for there org nights if there replies are anything to go by

----------


## catran

Perhaps as Dadie says it would be a good idea to smile and give them a cheerful wave. There are a few strange people about so one can never tell in this day and age what is going on and why should they single you out, maybe they do it to everyone. Take care.

----------


## Fluff

How is it bulling when people are simply pointing out the truth. There are no full stops or commas in the post making it very hard to read.

----------


## catran

Not everyone can type and perhaps not too  familiar with a keyboard. As for punctuation it is surely not a disaster if someone is not a grammer scholar?One can get the gist of most things on the Org so it is not funny to have your post scoffed at due to typing errors.

----------


## unicorn

I think it is just purely rude. Would you dream of saying to someone you were talking to "you have a massive spot" I equate the two things as very similar forms of rudeness.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

> Something doesn't add up, you say you have a wife, yet this post is constructed no better than your average ten year old is capable of, i'm no brain of Britain or master of good grammar....but geez oh!


You understood what the person was saying do what is your problem

----------


## Gizmo

> You understood what the person was saying do what is your problem


That sentence makes as little sense as the original post

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have told many times that I have an aggressive expression and some found me intimidating until they got to know me. ::  I also noticed that very few people acknowledged me when I look at them when I drive by. :Frown: 

I gave this some thought and now try and make a conscious effort to smile or even wave to people when out and about and it certainly gives me a different feed back. :: 

Its worth a try to see how a different approach can bring a totally different response. As for spelling, I am the worlds worse and being dyslexic dont help, but unless its a one liner that I can spell with confidence I use word then cut and paste

----------


## Mrs Bucket

> That sentence makes as little sense as the original post


 oh I made a typing mistake do instead of so hope this help to make sense now

----------


## Bazeye

> Just smile and wave next time you see them.
> 
> That will confuse them
> 
> You may even get a smile back!


Or just pull your tongue out at him.

----------


## golach

> for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back


What constitutes a "Dirty Look"? And how does one return it?  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> oh I made a typing mistake do instead of so hope this help to make sense now


Nope, still none the wiser, try adding some simple punctuation and i'll have another go at deciphering it  ::   :Wink:

----------


## teddybear1873

> What constitutes a "Dirty Look"? And how does one return it?



Having a big gurn on your face I would think golach.

----------


## Rheghead

> for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back then they start giving dirty looks to the wife so i seen this person out of there car the other day and thought right im going to say some thing here to which i did i got no responce whats so ever apart from a grunt i mean you give this person every opption to come cleen and seen whats on there mind to see if we can sort it out and all you get is a grunt and best of all there  back in there car giving dirty looks again is it a case that look at me behind the wall showing off or should i report it to the police to which i think would be quite petty thing to do i would like to punch this person on the nose but then i would end being repoted to the police but at least it would make me feel better what would all you guys do in this predicoment by the im not addvertising violence its not nice nor smart


Nail a dead chicken to their door that has a smiley badge pinned through its tail feathers.

----------


## Gizmo

> Nail a dead chicken to their door that has a smiley badge pinned through its tail feathers.


Are you advocating the slaughtering of poultry to settle a personal problem?, or simply implying that a pre-slughtered shop bought chicken should be nailed to their door?  ::

----------


## Mrs Bucket

> Nope, still none the wiser, try adding some simple punctuation and i'll have another go at deciphering it


What planet areyoufrom

----------


## Rheghead

> Are you advocating the slaughtering of poultry to settle a personal problem?, or simply implying that a pre-slughtered shop bought chicken should be nailed to their door?


A reconciliatory gift with a smile, what else were you thinking? ::

----------


## Gizmo

> What planet areyoufrom


Obviouslyamoreadvancedonethanyou  ::

----------


## Vistravi

> for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back then they start giving dirty looks to the wife so i seen this person out of there car the other day and thought right im going to say some thing here to which i did i got no responce whats so ever apart from a grunt i mean you give this person every opption to come cleen and seen whats on there mind to see if we can sort it out and all you get is a grunt and best of all there  back in there car giving dirty looks again is it a case that look at me behind the wall showing off or should i report it to the police to which i think would be quite petty thing to do i would like to punch this person on the nose but then i would end being repoted to the police but at least it would make me feel better what would all you guys do in this predicoment by the im not addvertising violence its not nice nor smart


Ignore it i'm behind you. they obviously have so little in their lives to entertain themselves that they are resorted to giviing people dirty looks and then not being able to say why. they're being pathetic and cowardy. 
Hold your head up high and smile. it will annoy them :Wink: 




> Either way I would ignore it, life is too short to be stressed over something like this.


Too true starry. Theres much more important things to be worrying a bout than silly people who have nothing better to do with themselves but to give people dirty looks.




> just ignore it small minded folk with nothing better to do!!!


Bang on!!  ::

----------


## joxville

> for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back then they start giving dirty looks to the wife so i seen this person out of there car the other day and thought right im going to say some thing here to which i did i got no responce whats so ever apart from a grunt i mean you give this person every opption to come cleen and seen whats on there mind to see if we can sort it out and all you get is a grunt and best of all there back in there car giving dirty looks again is it a case that look at me behind the wall showing off or should i report it to the police to which i think would be quite petty thing to do i would like to punch this person on the nose but then i would end being repoted to the police but at least it would make me feel better what would all you guys do in this predicoment by the im not addvertising violence its not nice nor smart


Personally, I'd moon at them.  :Grin:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Personally, I'd moon at them.


Oh jox you would but if I were you Id be carefull about taking your bum out in public......................  ::  

You never know who may be aroud with a pair of steel toecaps boots on.  :Wink:

----------


## joxville

Or looking for a bicycle parking space.  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> Oh jox you would but if I were you Id be carefull about taking your bum out in public......................  
> 
> You never know who may be aroud with a pair of steel toecaps boots on.


Jox wi his erse hingin oot, and Kevin sitting aroond in his drawers, what's iss place cummin till?... ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Jox wi his erse hingin oot, and Kevin sitting aroond in his drawers, what's iss place cummin till?...


Situation normal a bunch of loonys wasting aeay a Saturday night..... on e org... ::   :Wink:

----------


## Gizmo

> Situation normal a bunch of loonys wasting aeay a Saturday night..... on e org...


Indeed, but i wonder how many of us that are wasting away a saturday night on e Org have the abomination cheesefest that is Eurovision on the Tv as well?...or is it just me?  ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Indeed, but i wonder how many of us that are wasting away a saturday night on e Org have the abomination cheesefest that is Eurovision on the Tv as well?...or is it just me?


Not me I am sitting in the conservatory watching the rain on the loch and the kids are playing in my bedroom upstairs ...... no telly on in the house tonight. Has Britain sung yet?

----------


## Gizmo

> Not me I am sitting in the conservatory watching the rain on the loch and the kids are playing in my bedroom upstairs ...... no telly on in the house tonight. Has Britain sung yet?


Yes, she sung that god-awful pompus load of poo a wee while ago, all the acts are finished now, and as usual around 95% of the songs were bloody terrible, good comedy value though  :Grin:

----------


## joxville

> Situation normal a bunch of loonys wasting aeay a Saturday night..... on e org...


...and as usual the nutty woman joins in too.  ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> ...and as usual the nutty woman joins in too.


Hey gotta go with the flow.   ::

----------


## joxville

> Indeed, but i wonder how many of us that are wasting away a saturday night on e Org have the abomination cheesefest that is Eurovision on the Tv as well?...or is it just me?


I've watched it a few times but no longer....I can't stand that odious creature Graham Norton. Just why the BBC insist on inflicting him on us I don't know????  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> I've watched it a few times but no longer....I can't stand that odious creature Graham Norton. Just why the BBC insist on inflicting him on us I don't know????


He's bloody awful doing Eurovision, Terry Wogan was comedy gold, Graham Norton is fools gold.

----------


## Gizmo

> I've watched it a few times but no longer....I can't stand that odious creature Graham Norton. Just why the BBC insist on inflicting him on us I don't know????


Anyway, what are you doing at home on a Saturday night?, shouldn't you be out trying to procure a mate...or two?  ::

----------


## joxville

I've relented and switched channels, now watching it. Must say, I'm impressed with those pools hanging from the ceiling.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Anyway, what are you doing at home on a Saturday night?, shouldn't you be out trying to procure a *mate*...or two?


 
Oh Gizmo I read that as male Ill go clean the computer screen now.  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> I've relented and switched channels, now watching it. Must say, I'm impressed with those pools hanging from the ceiling.


I thought it was some kind of weird fetish party  ::  looked really cool

----------


## joxville

> Anyway, what are you doing at home on a Saturday night?, shouldn't you be out trying to procure a mate...or two?


I'm doing my bit for the community and helping it stay safe.......by staying indoors.  :Wink:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I thought it was some kind of weird fetish party  looked really cool


They were cool, they ought to get some of them fitted when they reopen the Yard to replace the poles. ::

----------


## Fran

> thanks unicorn it just gets my back up when people try to belittle others BULLIES spring to mind they wonder then why a lot of people dont turn up for there org nights if there replies are anything to go by


 
None of the people  who gave bad replies to this post come to the org nights. the org nights are very friendly, nice people and there are only 6 of us who regularly go.Please dont jump to conclusions, as i said none of the people who go to the org nights made bad replies  on these threads.

----------


## Lingland

> Obviouslyamoreadvancedonethanyou


  self praise and all that springs to mind

----------


## riggerboy

all those that gave replies about " full stop, commas, and such like," you have got to be joking, what a load of b*******************************, 
hang em 
hang em 
hang em
as for the dirty looks does it really matter, ignore them if not 
hang em 
hang em 
hang em

right when is the org night oot, can i come and say hello, or is the likes o me no allowed

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> all those that gave replies about " full stop, commas, and such like," you have got to be joking, what a load of b*******************************, 
> hang em 
> hang em 
> hang em
> as for the dirty looks does it really matter, ignore them if not 
> hang em 
> hang em 
> hang em
> 
> right when is the org night oot, can i come and say hello, or is the likes o me no allowed


You are more than welcome to hang out with us riggerboy and our next meeting is on the 28th of May in Wetherspoons from about 7-30 onwards. :: 

Umm... could you leave your rope at home though please. :Wink:

----------


## joxville

You could use the rope to tether riggerboy-after all, you don't know what his table manners are like!  :Grin:

----------


## riggerboy

mmm the table manners are okay i think, well the wife doesn`t need to tie me down, mmmm theres a thought ,

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Thank you for the support Lingland.  People who ask for help or advice do not need to be put down and ridiculed.  It is an achievment for some of us to be able to read and write. Grammer is not for everyone we all do our best im sure

----------


## joxville

Certainly good grammar is not for everyone but is poor grammar something to be proud of? We've all gone to school and learned to read, write and count, and we were also taught punctuation, though some have failed to grasp the concept of it, however it only takes a minute to read through what you intend posting and think perhaps you should add a few commas etc.

----------


## telfordstar

neh naw nah naw punctuation police calling  :Grin: , jeezo guys is at all you sad lot harp on about is where the full stops and capital letters are poor person was looking for some advice and all he gets is abuse. GET A GRIP GUYS EH!!!!

----------


## Gizmo

> neh naw nah naw punctuation police calling , jeezo guys is at all you sad lot harp on about is where the full stops and capital letters are poor person was looking for some advice and all he gets is abuse. GET A GRIP GUYS EH!!!!


If someone wants advice they should at least try to make their post readable, this has nothing to do with the Punctuation Police jumping in, i can't remember the complete and proper use of punctuation, just the basics, which is enough to make a post readable, and is it so difficult for people to learn the difference between "There Their and They're"?

http://www.better-english.com/easier/theyre.htm

its really quiet annoying and it makes it difficult to reed a post if people dont stop for a breathe when making there post and use some basic punctuation its not that difficult you learn it in primary school it makes it a lot easier to follow what their saying personally i give up reading after the second line if it all just blends together it sometimes makes me dizzy and i have to go for a lie down you get what im trying to say sorry for rambling on so much if i could stop for a breathe and gather my thoughts this would all be so much easier to understand i think i need to have that lie down now i think i have made my point are you dizzy as well and if im not sure of the spelling of a word i just google it its the easiest thing to do also there is the preview post function i always use that so if someone wants to post to the orgres and ask there advise they should try to make the post easy to reed dont you agree maybe you dont thats ok your entitled to you're opinion we all make mistakes from time to time but some posts are a shambles and hard to follow from start to finish  ::

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Some people have difficulty to read and get dizzy oh dear,  some have problems with spelling and pinctuation.  Learn to deal with it.  Live and let live.  We all have a right to use the org if we abide by the rules.

----------


## celtic lass

> None of the people who gave bad replies to this post come to the org nights. the org nights are very friendly, nice people and there are only 6 of us who regularly go.Please dont jump to conclusions, as i said none of the people who go to the org nights made bad replies on these threads.


 well its nice to know that its nice people that goes to your nights.I see you every sunday and thursday nights you always wish us good luck for the bingo see you tonight fran ,hopefully you'll wish us good luck tonight.

----------


## Margaret M.

I'm behind those who suggest having a conversation with the dirty looker.  A conversation that doesn't start with, "Why are you giving me and the wife dirty looks?". 

As for the punctuation or lack thereof, I'm behind those who suggest that a sprinkling of punctuation is greatly appreciated even if it's in the wrong place.  If someone can find their way to the org and post a message, I feel sure they can find the comma and full stop keys on their keyboard.

----------


## _Ju_

> Are you advocating the slaughtering of poultry to settle a personal problem?, or simply implying that a pre-slughtered shop bought chicken should be nailed to their door?


A shop bought chicken couldn't have feathers though....... maybe a pheasant?

----------


## Lingland

> A shop bought chicken couldn't have feathers though....... maybe a pheasant?


 Does that mean there is a shortage of pheasant pluckers

----------


## Fran

> well its nice to know that its nice people that goes to your nights.I see you every sunday and thursday nights you always wish us good luck for the bingo see you tonight fran ,hopefully you'll wish us good luck tonight.


 
Now you have me wondering who you are,.....you should tell me!!

----------


## celtic lass

> Now you have me wondering who you are,.....you should tell me!!


we sit beside you right at the back come on fran i will tell you tonight you always tell us why are you two not shouting tonight and nine times out of ten you have a cuppa with us

----------


## telfordstar

> If someone wants advice they should at least try to make their post readable, this has nothing to do with the Punctuation Police jumping in, i can't remember the complete and proper use of punctuation, just the basics, which is enough to make a post readable, and is it so difficult for people to learn the difference between "There Their and They're"?
> 
> http://www.better-english.com/easier/theyre.htm
> 
> its really quiet annoying and it makes it difficult to reed a post if people dont stop for a breathe when making there post and use some basic punctuation its not that difficult you learn it in primary school it makes it a lot easier to follow what their saying personally i give up reading after the second line if it all just blends together it sometimes makes me dizzy and i have to go for a lie down you get what im trying to say sorry for rambling on so much if i could stop for a breathe and gather my thoughts this would all be so much easier to understand i think i need to have that lie down now i think i have made my point are you dizzy as well and if im not sure of the spelling of a word i just google it its the easiest thing to do also there is the preview post function i always use that so if someone wants to post to the orgres and ask there advise they should try to make the post easy to reed dont you agree maybe you dont thats ok your entitled to you're opinion we all make mistakes from time to time but some posts are a shambles and hard to follow from start to finish


 
Well well Gizmo maybe If we are going to get all worked up about punctuation and things alike maybe you should take the time to re-read your posts before pushing the submit button.  Quite/quiet  ::  :: .

Rant over.

----------


## telfordstar

> we sit beside you right at the back come on fran i will tell you tonight you always tell us why are you two not shouting tonight and nine times out of ten you have a cuppa with us


 
Now now celtic lass your gona gee yoursell away.  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> Well well Gizmo maybe If we are going to get all worked up about punctuation and things alike maybe you should take the time to re-read your posts before pushing the submit button.  Quite/quiet .
> 
> Rant over.


Good grief, maybe YOU should re-read my post and try to have a better understanding of it, it is littered with deliberate spelling mistakes and bad grammar to illustrate my point...geez oh!

----------


## celtic lass

> Now now celtic lass your gona gee yoursell away.


 now now, fran will keep it under wraps as i hope you will .

----------


## telfordstar

> Good grief, maybe YOU should re-read my post and try to have a better understanding of it, it is littered with deliberate spelling mistakes and bad grammar to illustrate my point...geez oh!


 
geez oh I got it  ::  Just wanted to see if you are as wound up about stupid and pretty petty things as some of the rest of them on here, guess I was right.

----------


## telfordstar

> now now, fran will keep it under wraps as i hope you will .


Im sure we can come to an arrangement to suit us both  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> geez oh I got it  Just wanted to see if you are as wound up about stupid and pretty petty things as some of the rest of them on here, guess I was right.


Well, if that's not a lame excuse to cover up 'Jumping The Gun' you can put me in a dress and call me Doris.

----------


## celtic lass

> Im sure we can come to an arrangement to suit us both


 oh maybe im of to get ready now enjoy yourself il think of you when im having my voddie please excuse the grammar ?

----------


## thebigman

Sounds like a good sketch for Derek and Clive :-)

----------


## telfordstar

> Well, if that's not a lame excuse to cover up 'Jumping The Gun' you can put me in a dress and call me Doris.


Ive no problem putting you in a dress  ::

----------


## catran

I would say this has gone off topic which I have been reprimanded before the day for by all and sundry. ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

I have been reading through the posts and i think it,s terrible how some of you have gone out youre way to pull this person to threads!!! Because his grammar isnt up to scratch i will be the first person to stand up and say my grammar is appalling and it,s something im not proud of but i suffer from dyslexia so sue me  :: 

And just because his grammar isnt up to scratch doesnt mean he,s an idiot so before you all go jumping the gun maybe you should think before you speak oh and BTW and just before you go thinking that someone who has poor grammar hasnt got much up top im sitting on a degree  :Smile:

----------


## telfordstar

> I have been reading through the posts and i think it,s terrible how some of you have gone out youre way to pull this person to threads!!! Because his grammar isnt up to scratch i will be the first person to stand up and say my grammar is appalling and it,s something im not proud of but i suffer from dyslexia so sue me 
> 
> And just because his grammar isnt up to scratch doesnt mean he,s an idiot so before you all go jumping the gun maybe you should think before you speak oh and BTW and just before you go thinking that someone who has poor grammar hasnt got much up top im sitting on a degree


Well said amy!

----------


## The Angel Of Death

> I have been reading through the posts and i think it,s terrible how some of you have gone out youre way to pull this person to threads!!! Because his grammar isnt up to scratch i will be the first person to stand up and say my grammar is appalling and it,s something im not proud of but i suffer from dyslexia so sue me 
> 
> And just because his grammar isnt up to scratch doesnt mean he,s an idiot so before you all go jumping the gun maybe you should think before you speak oh and BTW and just before you go thinking that someone who has poor grammar hasnt got much up top im sitting on a degree


Exactly well said

----------


## jim shoe

> for several months now i have been getting dirty looks from a person in there car so i give it to them back then they start giving dirty looks to the wife so i seen this person out of there car the other day and thought right im going to say some thing here to which i did i got no responce whats so ever apart from a grunt i mean you give this person every opption to come cleen and seen whats on there mind to see if we can sort it out and all you get is a grunt and best of all there back in there car giving dirty looks again is it a case that look at me behind the wall showing off or should i report it to the police to which i think would be quite petty thing to do i would like to punch this person on the nose but then i would end being repoted to the police but at least it would make me feel better what would all you guys do in this predicoment by the im not addvertising violence its not nice nor smart


 hit the fool a dunt in the mouth .maybe ur no fit till do it loser ::

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

i cant get over the amount of people that pick on grammar its bloody ridiculous and to be honest no different than picking on the fat kid or the poor kid it's bullying plain and simple




> Maybe the other guy is just bemused at how you can get through life without punctuation?





> Something doesn't add up, you say you have a wife, yet this post is constructed no better than your average ten year old is capable of, i'm no brain of Britain or master of good grammar....but geez oh!


get a grip gizmo great personality you got just like the majority of narrow minded fools on here you pick on the spelling and punctuation




> Get a new keyboard -
> 
> One with a "."  and a  ","  that works.
> 
> What happened to the old keyboard - did you spill your Gerber Creamed Rice over it ??


and another




> my advice would be to ignore it ,it aint worth the bother but i would start keeping a diary of times and dates when things do happen just incase anything gets out of hand and this bit is for the so called orgers that think they OWN caithness.org this person was only asking for some advice there is no need to make a fool out of this thread god some people really get on my nerves, by the way well done for not punching that person on the nose


yes some people here are so up themselves and on their high horse




> Ah, you two are related then?


you must be related to gizmo then




> How is it bulling when people are simply pointing out the truth. There are no full stops or commas in the post making it very hard to read.


i find that hard to believe as a university showed the human brain could read whole pages of writing as long as the first and the last letter of each word were in the same place the brain would read it, so i find it hard to believe that all you people cant read a post coz it hasnt got perfect punctuation and spelling

and it is the same as bullying, if you were calling a fat girl "fatty fatty fatty" do you think the teacher would allow it because you were simply telling the truth NO you were hurting that persons feeling willingly so it was bullying, this person may struggle with spelling you dont know that and you were poking fun THE SAME AS BULLYING





> Not everyone can type and perhaps not too  familiar with a keyboard. As for punctuation it is surely not a disaster if someone is not a grammer scholar?One can get the gist of most things on the Org so it is not funny to have your post scoffed at due to typing errors.


agreed




> That sentence makes as little sense as the original post


.......................  :: 




> If someone wants advice they should at least try to make their post readable, this has nothing to do with the Punctuation Police jumping in, i can't remember the complete and proper use of punctuation, just the basics, which is enough to make a post readable, and is it so difficult for people to learn the difference between "There Their and They're"?
> 
> http://www.better-english.com/easier/theyre.htm
> 
> its really quiet annoying and it makes it difficult to reed a post if people dont stop for a breathe when making there post and use some basic punctuation its not that difficult you learn it in primary school it makes it a lot easier to follow what their saying personally i give up reading after the second line if it all just blends together it sometimes makes me dizzy and i have to go for a lie down you get what im trying to say sorry for rambling on so much if i could stop for a breathe and gather my thoughts this would all be so much easier to understand i think i need to have that lie down now i think i have made my point are you dizzy as well and if im not sure of the spelling of a word i just google it its the easiest thing to do also there is the preview post function i always use that so if someone wants to post to the orgres and ask there advise they should try to make the post easy to reed dont you agree maybe you dont thats ok your entitled to you're opinion we all make mistakes from time to time but some posts are a shambles and hard to follow from start to finish


well you got a very poor imagination if you cant read a post without good spelling and punctuation and work it out

and as for getting dizzy and lying down maybe your brain cant handle 2 things at once like reading and thinking that is why you find it so hard read other peoples posts whom you deem inferior to you as they dont spell so good, away and play with yourself you idiot 




> I'm behind those who suggest having a conversation with the dirty looker.  A conversation that doesn't start with, "Why are you giving me and the wife dirty looks?". 
> 
> As for the punctuation or lack thereof, I'm behind those who suggest that a sprinkling of punctuation is greatly appreciated even if it's in the wrong place.  If someone can find their way to the org and post a message, I feel sure they can find the comma and full stop keys on their keyboard.


i fail to see where you need good grammar and punctuation to click on a website and post a post?

some people dont use it online and some people just dont know how to use it, what right does that give anyone on here to pick and poke fun at a thread i think its shameful that a bunch of adults in here do more tale telling and bullying than many kids do its a disgrace to be honest and a real shame that caithness is inhabited by these people it would be such a nicer place without them

----------


## Rheghead

> If someone wants advice they should at least try to make their post readable, this has nothing to do with the Punctuation Police jumping in, i can't remember the complete and proper use of punctuation, just the basics, which is enough to make a post readable, and is it so difficult for people to learn the difference between "There Their and They're"?


Agreed and I am guilty.  I am heeding by your critique and you have inspired me get some further tuition on proper English.  I've gone on to Amazon and bought just a few books on punctuation and spelling, nothing too heavy mind.

In the mean time, I'm using Word 2003 to correct my posts before posting to avoid any embarrassment to myself.

Thanks once again, I'm hoping many more will follow in my footsteps.

----------


## Gizmo

> i cant get over the amount of people that pick on grammar its bloody ridiculous and to be honest no different than picking on the fat kid or the poor kid it's bullying plain and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a grip gizmo great personality you got just like the majority of narrow minded fools on here you pick on the spelling and punctuation
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.angermanagementgroups.com/  :Wink:

----------


## Sapphire2803

I *heart* this thread!  ::  :: 




















Sorry  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

> http://www.angermanagementgroups.com/


Why would i have to go to anger management???

its natural to be angry with people who get a rise out of picking on other people's faults! 

It's called caring for others feelings!

some people get so offended by some of my own and other members opinions yet a large number of you feel its ok to troll someone about their spelling and make funny comments and nasty remarks  ::

----------


## hotrod4

I cant smell correctly eever,dis at make me illigetimate? :Wink:  ::

----------


## Sapphire2803

> I cant smell correctly eever,dis at make me illigetimate?


Are you a bar steward?  :Wink:

----------


## telfordstar

> http://www.angermanagementgroups.com/


Maybe you should have a wee read yourself gizmo help you get down of that high horse so seem to be on at the moment!!!!!

----------


## Gizmo

> its natural to be angry with people who get a rise out of picking on other people's faults!


No one is getting a rise out of picking on other people's faults, merely pointing out the *facts* (and my opinion) about a very poorly constructed post, it was barely readable, if you have a problem with the *facts* then there is not a lot i can do about that, rant all you like...won't bother me in the slightest.

----------


## Gizmo

> Maybe you should have a wee read yourself gizmo help you get down of that high horse so seem to be on at the moment!!!!!


I have short legs, i can't get on a high horse  :Wink:

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

> it was barely readable


so all you people who pride yourself in spelling good cant be too bright in my opinion because if you have the intelligence to write good but lack the intelligence to put your own punctuation in a post there is something well wrong and im not just pointing at you gizmo i am meaning in general these so called intelligent people all of a sudden cant decipher a post simply because there wasnt punctuation? 

well i aint the best at spelling and definately not the best at punctuation and i read the post no problem what so ever, in fact you could have made the spelling 3 times worse and it would still be readable so where you all seem to think its so hard to read is beyond me

you can point out facts all you want its still rude and horrible to do so

you wouldnt stand on the street and point at a fat woman and call her fat would you, you could get done for verbal abuse or stand and say coming for a run to people in wheel chairs so dont come in the org and slag people off about there spelling.

some of these people you comment to may be really touchy bout their spelling they may have been bullied for years because of it, then they sitting in the house not many friends thought they would come here see what its like then are confronted by inconsiderate people who laugh and poke fun at spelling its sad and shouldnt be accepted, i cant swear but you lot can bully people over spelling and make fun of them where's the fairness in that?

----------


## telfordstar

:: 


> I have short legs, i can't get on a high horse


 :: . Well none of my dresses will fit you then !!!!!!!

----------


## scorrie

Can anyone work out what this instruction, on a Galaxians arcade machine in the Norseman circa 1981, actually means:-

"Be shoot at the alien to control the space rocket!!"

----------


## Gizmo

> Can anyone work out what this instruction, on a Galaxians arcade machine in the Norseman circa 1981, actually means:-
> 
> "Be shoot at the alien to control the space rocket!!"


Don't drive through Cairndhuna without a gun or you will lose your wheels.  :Grin:

----------


## annthracks

> Can anyone work out what this instruction, on a Galaxians arcade machine in the Norseman circa 1981, actually means:-
> 
> "Be shoot at the alien to control the space rocket!!"


The Norsemans got a Galaxians???  wonder if they want to sell it...

----------


## Margaret M.

> i fail to see where you need good grammar and punctuation to click on a website and post a post?
> 
> some people dont use it online and some people just dont know how to use it, what right does that give anyone on here to pick and poke fun at a thread i think its shameful that a bunch of adults in here do more tale telling and bullying than many kids do its a disgrace to be honest and a real shame that caithness is inhabited by these people it would be such a nicer place without them



    i fail to see where you need good grammar and punctuation to click on a website and post a post?

My point is if one is savvy enough to find all the letters on the keyboard to type a message, then surely a wee tap on the full stop key every now and then wouldn’t be too difficult.   Yes, the message can be read without punctuation but isn’t a punctuation-free poster being a little arrogant, expecting readers to figure it out?   I said nothing about grammar or spelling, just punctuation.  I am far from perfect in any of the three but I do try to be considerate of those who may read something I have written.      

  some people dont use it online  -- Why not?

  and some people just dont know how to use it  --  Oh c'mon, how hard is it to put a capital letter at the beginning of a sentence and a full stop at the end? 

  what right does that give anyone on here to pick and poke fun at a thread  --  It is neither poking fun nor bullying, it is merely heightening awareness that it is harder to read a message that is not punctuated. 

  i think its shameful that a bunch of adults in here do more tale telling and bullying than many kids do its a disgrace to be honest and a real shame that caithness is inhabited by these people it would be such a nicer place without them 

I think it is shameful that a bunch of adults in here admit that they are well educated but are too lazy to use the skills acquired in primary school to type a message. Some people read these message boards when they are contemplating a move to the County, if every post on here was punctuation-free, what kind of impression would that convey about the people and schools in Caithness?

----------


## catran

Well its time I say tatty bye to this forum once and for all. It is quite sad to say the least that the majority on here according to the polls, are mainly local live in born and brought up Caithnessians.I for one do not believe it, it must have been one more fix. Yes, I know one or two, yes alice you are good, likes your points of view .
Cheers and au revoir,as the other man would say.Hope I have remembered commas and full stops.Woops a daisy and I am not drunk as was suggested by one Orger some time ago...... Strangely enough I know who he is also the one that got me an whatever you call it from the whoever. What fun some folk have.

Oops have gone off topic again but it is a shame the way this has gone for the poor whoever posting about what to do regarding the dirty looks

----------


## scorrie

> The Norsemans got a Galaxians???  wonder if they want to sell it...


I doubt if it is still there, I was referring to 1981(ish)

----------


## Fran

I have just read through these threads and can't believe  what I have read. It starts with someone asking a question and goes on to  other people being extremely rude to  each other.I  dont know how the mo ds haven't locked this. I thought caithness org. was supposed to be a happy place, this is getting really bad.

----------


## silverfox57

totally agree with you fran,have stopping posting for some time,as think there is more to life, than nasty remarks on here,as in the real world would never treat people like on here,

----------


## Leanne

I didn't read the original thread because of no punctuation. It made my head spin after two lines. From others' replies I guess that someone was giving dirty looks. Maybe they were, maybe you imagined it. Either way give a big smile and it will either make their day or make them fume. Either way you are happy  ::

----------


## Gene Hunt

see thiss spelllling larrk . itts deead eeasy. see I huv had sixteeen beerrs, eleventyy vodkass and i cen stilll spelll ffinne .. *parp* ................ seee yu , you aer my besst matees you arre .. *paaaaaarrrrrrrppppp*

Oh dearrrz. Does anyonees hav anyy sparee troousers ??

*parp*

*thud*

----------


## Leanne

> see thiss spelllling larrk . itts deead eeasy. see I huv had sixteeen beerrs, eleventyy vodkass and i cen stilll spelll ffinne .. *parp* ................ seee yu , you aer my besst matees you arre .. *paaaaaarrrrrrrppppp*
> 
> Oh dearrrz. Does anyonees hav anyy sparee troousers ??
> 
> *parp*
> 
> *thud*


I could read that fine  :Smile:  Your punctuation added humour too  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

